# بالادالة والصور تفيد بوجود عناصر تخريبية منظمة في ثورة 25 يناير



## انا مصري مسيحي (10 فبراير 2011)

*هذه صور من قلب المظاهرات تثبت بوجود عناصر اخوانية مصرية كانت ام حماسية من فلسطين كانت تهدف في عملية الانفلات الامني لمظاهرة 25 يناير 2011 وهي التي اشعلت الشرارة مع رجال الامن وحرقت القاهرة يوم 28 يناير يوم جمعة الغضب*​ 


لاحظ مع صور لاكثر من شاب يحمل خلف ظهره شنطة نفس النوعية والموديل ونفس الكتابة 

يقوم برش دوكو علي زجاج سيارة الامن لاعاقة السائق في الرؤية



 


صورة اخري يحمل نفس الشنطة وبها معدات التخريب لاشعال الثورة والامن






*من هم العناصر المندسة المتواجدة بميدان التحرير والتي يقول عنها ويحذر النائب عمر سليمان*

*المنشورات التي حصلت عليها مراسلة جريدة الدلي نيوز وهي منشورات تؤكد كيفية اثارة رجل الامن ووزعت من عناصر حركة حماس علي المصريين*
* هم عناصر من حركة حماس حركة المقاومة الاسلامية في غزة وهي حركة اخوانية مثل الاخوان المسلمين المتواجدة في مصر وبعض عناصر من تنظيم القاعدة

الكثير منا يعرف ان هناك بميدان التحرير مراسلين اجانب من كافة الدول الغربية والعربية وسوف اثبت للجميع بالمنتدي هذة الاخبار الذي انفرد بها شخصيآ*
*وبالادلة القاطعة من موقع ديلي نيوز الامريكية الذي يقوم بتغطية احداث ثورة 25 يناير وقد نشر موقع الدلي نيوز منشورات وزعت علي المصريين وعلي مراسلين الجريدة الامريكية دلي نيوز واليك الرابط للتاكد من صحة المنشورات التي ادت الي حدوث الانفلات الامني في القاهرة ووجود عناصر فلسطينية من حركة حماس غزة الملاصقة لحدودنا في رفح العريش محافظة شمال سيناء *

*رابط من موقع دلي نيوز عرضت في اليوم السابع*
*http://www.youm7.com/News.asp?NewsID=346818&SecID=285*




*نشكر المسيح له المجد اوردكم بأنباء سرية جدآ مطمئنه بأنه تم القبض علي عناصر ارهابية خطير من داخل مصر وخارجها من المتسببين في الانفلات الامني الذي ادي الي حدوث اشتباكات دامية بين الشباب المظلوم الذي خرج للمطالبة بحقه في التظاهرة ضد النظام والفساد والبطالة وحالة الفقر التي تسود في المجتمع . وكانت هذة العناصر المندسة بين الشباب عقدت العزم والنية للنزول للشوارع بعد مرور اكثر من ثلاث ايام علي التظاهر في يوم 25يناير *
*فقد اتفقت هذة العناصر علي عقد العزم في المشاركة بالتظاهر يوم 28 يناير الموافق يوم الجمعة بعد صلاة الظهر فقد اندست بين المصليين في المساجد وخرجت باجندات منظمة من كافة محافظات مصر وهي من جماعة الاخوان المسلمين في مصر وكانت لدية مخطط للاندساس بين الشباب ومن ضمن هذة العناصر اعضاء من حركة حماس الموجودة في غزة التي جاءت عبر معبر رفح العريش محافظة شمال سيناء وقامت هذة العناصر المخربة بعملية الانفلات الامني وهي كيف تقوم باثارة رجال الشرطة لكي يحدث الانفلات الامني وتتراجع في الوقت المناسب لتلك العناصر الارهابية المندسة واشعال الفتنة بين الشباب المتظاهر وبين الامن *
*هذة صورة للمنشورات المضبوطة التي كانت مع العناصر الارهابية من حركة حماس التي جاءت مصر عن طريق معبر رفح العريش محافظة شمال سيناء التي ادت الي حدوث الانفلات الامني واشتباكات الشباب مع رجال الشرطة واثارة الامن لاطلاق الرصاص علي الشباب *


*خطأ لغوية في كتابة تحيا مصر مكتوبة تحيي مصر وهي تثبت ان صاحب هذة المنشورات فلسطيني وابحث في المواقع الفلسطينية لكي تتاكد بنفسك انها كلمة فلسطينية تحيي مصر*
​

























ولكن استطاعت قبضة المخابرات العامة والعسكرية بالتعاون المشترك مع القوات المسلحة وجهاز مباحث امن الدولة تحت اشراف اللواء عمر سليمان نائب رئيس الجمهورية بالقبض علي عناصر كثيرة من اعضاء من حركة المقاومة الاسلامية حماس الفلسطينية المنشقة الموجودة في غزة الملاصقة لمصر عند معبر رفح العريش محافظة شمال سيناء 

ولكن هناك البعض منهم لم يغادر ميدان التحرير ووضع قنابل داخل مسجد عمر مكرم وتم احباطها من رجال القوات المسلحة وده خبر حقيقي ونزل من كام يوم​*ما يؤكد صدق ما اوردكم به *

*تغيير محافظ شمال سيناء فورآ يوم حل مجلس الشعب *

*المنشورات التي حصلت عليها مراسلة جريدة الدلي نيوز وهي منشورات تؤكد كيفية اثارة رجل الامن ووزعت من عناصر حركة حماس علي المصريين*


----------



## bilseka (10 فبراير 2011)

هو ده غباء او خيانة العادلي
ارحمنا يا رب


----------



## انا مصري مسيحي (10 فبراير 2011)

bilseka قال:


> هو ده غباء او خيانة العادلي
> ارحمنا يا رب


 *شكرا للمرور وربنا يباركك واعتقد انه غباء فعلآ وخيانة من كذا جهه اولآ في خيانة كبيرة من قيادات في امن الدولة في القاهرة والعريش معبر رفح وناس فالداخلية قابضة فلوس بكره هيتكشف المخطط كله والاخوان في مصر ليها دور كبير في كل المحافظات تكسر الحزب وتحرق الاقسام للشرطة *


----------



## انا مصري مسيحي (10 فبراير 2011)

وعلي فكرة الموضوع فالمنتدي بتاعنا هنا حصري ومش منقول ده نتاج اجتهاد شخصي فالبحث والتحري الدقيق والاتصال باشخاص فالمحافظات ومعرفة منهم ما يدور في بعض المساجد التي يوجد بها بعض المتشددين قبل التحرك بيوم جمعة الغضب


----------



## انا مصري مسيحي (10 فبراير 2011)

*مباحث امن الدولة اثناء القبض علي شخص من العناصر الفلسطينية التي قام بعملية الانفلات الامني ارجوا ملاحظة لبس نفس البنطال القصير المميز لهم*


----------



## انا مصري مسيحي (10 فبراير 2011)

*ياجماعة عايزكم تطمئنه ان فالوقت الحالي بيجري تحقيقات موسعة من قبل المخابرات وامن الدولة والمخابرات العسكرية والموضوع علي وشك الانتهاء واعلن وكشف التحقيقات جميع العناصر المتورطة في عملية الانفلات الامني لكل المصريين الذين يشككون في الرئيس مبارك ورجال الشرطة*


----------



## Magedsh2003 (10 فبراير 2011)

شكرآ للمعلومات الواقعية من قلب الاحداث وليعلم الجميع ان اولاد الملك يسوع المسيح لاتخفي عليهم شئ وتنكشف امامهم الحقائق التي لا يعلمها المصريين الان الذين ينجرفون وراء شائعات ضد النظام وبث روح الكراهية التي تهدم دائمآ ولا تبني فنحن دعونا للمحبة من قبل الرب يسوع المسيح 
ونجد الكثير يقوم باهانة الرئيس حسني مبارك بأهانات لا تليق علي اولاد المحبة والتسامح فنحن اولاد الحق والنور


----------



## انا مصري مسيحي (10 فبراير 2011)

Magedsh2003 قال:


> شكرآ للمعلومات الواقعية من قلب الاحداث وليعلم الجميع ان اولاد الملك يسوع المسيح لاتخفي عليهم شئ وتنكشف امامهم الحقائق التي لا يعلمها المصريين الان الذين ينجرفون وراء شائعات ضد النظام وبث روح الكراهية التي تهدم دائمآ ولا تبني فنحن دعونا للمحبة من قبل الرب يسوع المسيح
> ونجد الكثير يقوم باهانة الرئيس حسني مبارك بأهانات لا تليق علي اولاد المحبة والتسامح فنحن اولاد الحق والنور


 
*شكرآ اخي الغالي علي ردك وكلامك صح وده مش جديد علينا احنا قداسة البابا شنودة رفض بشدة التدخل الاجنبي من الخارج وده عكس اللي حصل من البرادعي والاخوان في الاستقواء بالغرب كله حتي ان الشعارات واللافتات ضد حسني بالانجليزية قمة التدني الثقافي والانتماء وعدم الوفاء للوطن انا حتي لو بكره حسني مينفعش اخرج اغلط فيه بالشكل ده *


----------

